# Seafood Boudin w Q-view



## alblancher (Apr 6, 2009)

Thought I would post my recent seafood boudin making session

I tend to clean out the freezer and buy cheaper ingredients when I am going to spice it up and grind the devil out of it so if you want to use better it’s certainly ok with me.

About 3 lbs of paella mix from Sams left over in the freezer
10 lbs shrimp peeled and smoked the day before
5 lbs catfish nuggets smoked the day before and “peeled”
5 lbs Chinese crawfish tails meat ( I’d rather LA tails but like I said)
3 lg yellow onions sliced
3 lg handfuls of chopped green onion from the garden
4 lg tablespoons of minced garlic
5 lbs raw rice  Steamed

I sweated the yellow and green onions in a large covered Magnalite then added the frozen Paella mix and garlic when the onions become soft.  After the Paella cooked down I added the still frozen crawfish tails.  I added the smoked catfish nuggets when a good bit of juice had been pulled and waited until just a couple of minutes before turning off the heat to add the smoked shrimp.

Let everything meld together and cool a little bit, tightly covered.

When still warm but cool enough to work with I drained the seafood and used the liquid as a base to steam my rice.

As the rice was steaming I ground the seafood through a 3/8 plate.

The rice finished up and I took it off the heat to let it rest a couple of minutes but I made the mistake of tasting it.  Ended up having a big bowl of rice and glass of wine for dinner 

After dinner I mixed together the meat and all but about 1/5 of the cooked rice, final seasoning with salt, cayenne, oregano, parsley, and thyme and let the mixture cool.  I can definitely taste the smoke from the shrimp and catfish.

At this point you could serve it as seafood dirty rice, add a bit more pepper to it and call it Jambalaya, or use it to stuff some bell peppers and mirlitons, 

The stuffing went in the refrigerator overnight.

Think it’s time for another glass of Merlot and a bowl of the boudin stuffing.

When I started stuffing the next morning I realized the mix had dried a bit too much so I had to add a couple of cups of water.  Would have used chicken or seafood stock if I had been properly prepared.

Ground Seafood


Flavored Rice


The stuffing ready to go in Refrigerator


Stuffing


Final product


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 6, 2009)

I love Boudin, but a seafood version?  how is the texture?


----------



## rivet (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey, that looks and sounds darn good!


----------



## alblancher (Apr 6, 2009)

Werdwolf,

As you know Boudin is mostly rice so the texture of your rice and how long the sausage is boiled after stuffing probably has more to do with the texture than anything else.  I was careful not to overcook the seafood or vegetable and the smoked catfish held together well.

Thanks, Rivet
It was good before I put it in the casing so it can only get better!

Al


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 6, 2009)

Great looking boudin.  Love the crawfish boudin.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Need to make a batch soon.  Had some great boudin the other day in Pine Prairie, LA


----------



## alblancher (Apr 6, 2009)

Cajunsmoke,  just sent you a pm

Al


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 6, 2009)

Al, I love seafood and boudin.. Thanks for posting your recipe I will give it a try. Sure looks and sounds great!


----------



## oleolson (Apr 10, 2009)

I love seafood too, that looks awesome!!  I'm thinking you need to move to North Dakota.  lol  You'll get used to the winters.


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 10, 2009)

Don't know what Boudin is, but it looks a little spishis, you better send some to the fatest member here for tasteing, a gallon should do.
Looks great


----------



## alblancher (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey guys,

Served the boudin at the party today.  I tried it warmed in water, warmed in crab boil with garlic, onions and cayanne pepper.  The best way was smoked for 2 hrs and served once the skin had crisped up a bit.  I had 50 people, all with names like Crochet, Boudreaux and Maitrejean.  They all said it was just about the best boudin they had ever eaten.  Coming from a crew of Cajuns I have to admit I was proud of myself.   They also loved Cowgirl's smoked fish canapes and the Jambalaya I made from the Polish sausage I put up last week.  Had a very successful party.

Love this forum,  great inspiration if you want to learn something new and be a bit creative.

Al


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 11, 2009)

Great job Alblancher.  Wish I could have tried some of it.


----------



## cman95 (Apr 17, 2009)

Smoked boudin....it don't get no better than dat..cher!!!! Ce Bon!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 20, 2009)

Al - that sounds like an awesome dish with a ton of flavor to it. Dishes like that are "complex" in my world of culinary skills but I'd love to observe the process of this being made. Definitely sounds like something I'd like a big bowl of


----------



## rdevous (Aug 17, 2009)

Al,

That seafood boudin looks awesome! Thanks for the recipe.  I will make some of that up either as sausage or dirty rice, they both sound good.

Ray


----------

